# age-old posts



## elroy

Hi!

In a recent conversation, I used "jahrelange Posts" with the intention of saying (something like) "age-old posts / "posts that are several years old."

I assume that "uralte Posts" or "Posts, die Jahre alt sind" or "Posts, die Jahre zurückgehen" (not 100% sure of the construction with this one) would be correct.  Does "jahrelange Posts" work (too)?

Danke!


----------



## Frieder

Nein, _jahrelang _funktioniert hier nicht, da dieses Wort einen über Jahre hinweg anhaltenden _Vorgang _beschreibt (es _dauert_ etliche Jahre). In den von Dir beschriebenen Posts hat sich aber gerade_ jahrelang nichts_ getan. Vielleicht könnte man diese Posts _mehrjährig_ nennen, wenn es unbedingt nur _ein _Wort sein soll..


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> _mehrjährig_


Würde _langjährig _auch funktionieren? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## anahiseri

bearded said:


> Würde _langjährig _auch funktionieren? Danke im Voraus.


Nein, das ist das gleiche Problem, es bezieht sich auf eine Dauer, nicht darauf, wie lange etwas zurückliegt. 
*uralt* gefällt mir, es klingt sooo deutsch.


----------



## Frieder

anahiseri said:


> *uralt* gefällt mir


 mir auch.


----------



## anahiseri

*archaisch* wäre eine humorvolle Variante von *uralt. *Ein Fremdwort, nicht so ur-deutsch.


----------



## elroy

Danke! 





elroy said:


> "Posts, die Jahre zurückgehen"


 Does this work?


----------



## Frieder

_zurückliegen _would be better. Or _zurückreichen_ (though I don't know whether this is an anglicsm or not).

EDIT: Duden doesn't think so.


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> _zurückreichen_ (though I don't know whether this is an anglicsm or not)


 In English, we would say "*date* back" but not "*reach* back."  What English word were you thinking of?


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> [Posts, die Jahre] _zurückreichen _



Oder "uralte Posts".


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> _zurückliegen _would be better. Or _zurückreichen_


_Zurückliegen _would be right in my opinion. _Zurückreichen_ would be appropriate for a thread that has been active for many years.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Zurückreichen_ would be appropriate for a thread that has been active for many years.


M.E.  rechtfertigt   nichts diese Behauptung (siehe Dudendefinition):





> zurückreichen (zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt in der Vergangenheit) angefangen haben, entstanden sein


----------



## Perseas

anahiseri said:


> *archaisch* wäre eine humorvolle Variante von *uralt. *


Oder vielleicht "'Fossile' Beiträge/Posts"?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> M.E. rechtfertigt nichts diese Behauptung (siehe Dudendefinition):


Dein Zitat enthält genau das Schlüsselwort, auf das es ankommt: "angefangen". Es geht also um etwas andauerndes. _Age-old posts _bezieht sich nur darauf, dass die Posts alt sind und nicht, dass sie in einer anhaltenden Folge sind. Regelrecht falsch wäre _zurückreichend_ nicht. Passt aber auch nicht so richtig gut. _Zurückliegen_ ist besser, weil es, weil es keinen Zeitraum- sondern nur einen Zeitpunktbezug hat.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Dein Zitat enthält genau das Schlüsselwort, auf das es ankommt: "angefangen"


Nicht nur dieses!
Das andere wichtige Schlüsselwort (das_ hier_ zutrifft) ist "entstanden sein".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> Vielleicht könnte man diese Posts _mehrjährig_ nennen, wenn es unbedingt nur _ein _Wort sein soll..


Ich glaube, das passt nicht:


> einen Zeitraum von mehreren Jahren umfassend
> Beispiel
> eine mehrjährige Berufspraxis
> 
> [bereits] mehrere Jahre dauernd
> Beispiel
> eine mehrjährige Freundschaft
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/mehrjaehrig




›jahrealt‹ wäre mein Gegenvorschlag.


> Bedeutung
> mehrere, viele Jahre alt
> https://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/jahrealt




Die beste Lösung ist aber ›uralt‹.


----------



## elroy

Schlabberlatz said:


> ›jahrealt‹


  That's the word I was looking for!


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Die beste Lösung ist aber ›uralt‹.


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## elroy

I specifically wanted to say "years old"; I did not want to use a hyperbole.  Thus, "jahrealt" is the single-word solution that would have served my specific purpose.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> In a recent conversation, I used "jahrelange Posts" with the intention of saying (something like) "age-old posts / "posts that are several years old."


Thread-Titel ist "age-old posts", darauf bezieht sich


Schlabberlatz said:


> Die beste Lösung ist aber ›uralt‹.


----------



## elroy

Yes, I specifically added "something like" because "age-old" was just an approximation.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Dann ist ja alles gut


----------



## Hutschi

"Jahrelang" würde auf folgende Weise funktionieren:

Posts, die sich schon jahrelang im Forum befinden ...

---

Eine Frage: Wie neutral soll die Wendung sein?

Relativ neutral sind:

_mehrere Jahre alte Posts
viele Jahre alte Posts_

"Uralt" ist eine Metapher, die hier durch Übertreibung wirkt, denn uralte Posts gibt es nicht wirklich, das Internet existiert ja gerade mal etwa 40 Jahre.

Manchmal wird es ironisch bereits verwendet, wenn etwas im Internet älter als eine Woche ist.
Ein wirkliches Alter kann man nicht ableiten.


----------

